

Developer Partner Needed - frisco
http://forum.developers.facebook.com/viewtopic.php?id=26668

======
patio11
Public service announcement to anyone who ever finds themselves writing like
this: You will notice how seldom developers go to forums and say "Dang it, I
have a bank account with five to six figures to commit to a project and recent
expert-level experience with designing complex $FOO systems but I really need
an idea for my next application. If you can provide the idea, I'll do all the
work and then we can split it 50-50."

~~~
patio11
Relatedly: You will also notice how seldom developers say "You know, while
previously I've worked with very technical clients who write detailed
specifications, generally costing tens of thousands of dollars and several man
months to draft, just this once I want to try interpreting three sentences
jotted onto a napkin with a ketchup stain on it. It should be fun!

P.S. Please make sure your napkin includes at least two technologies you will
require me to use, so I know you're not one of those silly clients who would
leave critical details like what database to use for a high-availability
system to the guy with experience in writing high availability systems.
Honestly, those kinds of clients are the worst -- no wonder they have to pay
me to work for them."

~~~
tptacek
I actually think the PHP/MySQL thing isn't the _craziest_ thing in the world
to ask for; if he's smart, he probably doesn't care at all about PHP so much
as he cares about the _kind_ of developer he's going to get with that request.

~~~
patio11
This is why I always make a point to ask my attorneys about their experience
in seeking preliminary injunctions. Not because they'll necessarily need to on
my behalf, mind you -- just so that I know they're not those riffraff legal
experts who wouldn't know how to do it if they needed to.

Because, while I'm not a legal expert, I have watched a Law and Order episode
or two, and I like using words that I recognize to let them know that they
can't just B.S. me with their domain expertise, education, and years of
professional experience.

~~~
tptacek
You're missing my point, very defensive developer. I'm not saying he's trying
to find _good_ developers. I'm saying PHP/MySQL might be a good set of magic
words to find _cheap_ developers. Actually, "might" is the wrong word there.

------
hapless
Folks, the really great thing is that "Bugsy" is going to get _even more_ than
he bargained for.

For every sucker who (mistakenly) thinks he can get free labor out of
hobbyists, there are a hundred hobbyists who (mistakenly) think their labor
has a positive value.

(The not- and less-mistaken PHP hobbyists are all cranking away on open source
projects.)

~~~
flashgordon
Its called "Adverse Selection" - part of the Principle Agent Problem!!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adverse_selection>

------
joubert
Bugsy, is your killer idea pink & yellow polka dot tamagotchis?

~~~
tlrobinson
Yeah, all he needs to do is sell just one to each person in China!

By the way, "All will be revealed upon enquiry!"... someone should "enquire"
to find out what it is...

------
bemmu
I've seriously had these 50/50 suggestions coming to me by e-mail, and about
Facebook applications no less.

